# ob coding/billing



## TCarrasco (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi All! 

I was wondering If anyone has or knows where I can find any info on ob billing and coding. I work for a Family Practice facility and we have a couple of providers that do ob care. The info i need is basically on the global fee and what exactly is considered to be included in the "global charge". Any info would be a great help!!  

Thank you!


----------



## amjordan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would recommend first checking with your major carriers as to what their OB Global package includes.  Companies like UHC have their policies listed online for you to review.  The CPT guidelines have the basic OB Global package.  A good resource to have on hand is a book published by the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology call the Ob/Gyn Coding Manual: Components of Correct Procedural Coding you can order it off of their website www.acog.org   The AAFP (American Academy of Family Physicians) also has information on their website for Family Practice physicians that provide OB services that might be helpful.

Good Luck!


----------



## newellj (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello, This question is in reference to CEU's specific to OBGYN. I am having a hard time finding the resources. Any way you could steer me in the correct direction
Thanks


----------



## amjordan (Feb 25, 2009)

*OBGyn CEU's*

The AAPC just had an Audio Conference last week that was for OB Coding.  ACOG www.acog.org also has webcasts that you can register for, even if your not a member.  You will have to check to make sure they have had the sessions approved for CEU's.  There are also a couple of publications "OBGyn Pink Sheets" and the "OBGyn Code Alert" that often have advertisements for other audio conferences or workshops that you can attend. They are out there, you just have to know where to look.


----------



## newellj (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello, thanks for the information. I should have said FREE ceu's. My employer doesnt pay and I cant afford to buy subscriptions.
Any other thoughts


----------



## amjordan (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, I don't know of any Free CEU's.  The closest thing to free might be your local AAPC meetings.  I know we try to have an OB topic at least once a year and we keep our meeting fee extremely low.  So, check any local chapters that might be in your area.


----------

